# Gainesville Archery Club Anounces State Qualifier Dates



## GaBear (Feb 21, 2010)

The Gainesville Archery Club will hold Ga. State ASA Federation Qualifiers on March 14th & April 18th. Look forward to seeing ya there.


----------



## hansel (Feb 22, 2010)

GaBear said:


> The Gainesville Archery Club will hold Ga. State ASA Federation Qualifiers on March 14th & April 18th. Look forward to seeing ya there.



Let me know if ya need some help


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok Folks Get Ready First State Qualifier is a week from Now (March 14th) so be getting your practice in.


----------



## lightsspeed (Mar 6, 2010)

*Asa*

Wish we could be there next weekend but it's the same weekend as the GBAA State indoor...See you in April


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2010)

lightsspeed said:


> Wish we could be there next weekend but it's the same weekend as the GBAA State indoor...See you in April



No Problem.....See ya Next Month


----------



## Big John (Mar 7, 2010)

March 14th State Qualifier!!!!!! Man I Need to make it!!!


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey GaBear missed you last weekend @ ASA,   will see ya this weekend,   is it going to be half and half this year.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep Half And Half Just like the previous years.

Wish I Could have been at Columbus. I Look forward to seeing everybody this Sunday.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 9, 2010)

Gonna try and make this one Bear, my wife has a good friend in Gville......hope to make it a twofer trip!!!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Gonna try and make this one Bear, my wife has a good friend in Gville......hope to make it a twofer trip!!!



Glad To hear it David. Try and Leave the Twister's down south this time.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 10, 2010)

First Qualifier this Sunday at the Place of the State shoot. See Ya'll there


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 12, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Glad To hear it David. Try and Leave the Twister's down south this time.



You got that right.....


----------



## JC280 (Mar 13, 2010)

The range is set and ready to go. It's a good mix. Unknown range is a good up range but the known side is very challenging. This range is all my doing so, complain to me.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 13, 2010)

JC280 said:


> The range is set and ready to go. It's a good mix. Unknown range is a good up range but the known side is very challenging. This range is all my doing so, complain to me.



Yeah what He Said..... Complain to him..


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Mar 13, 2010)

Where is Gainsville Archery club located- directions, address? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 13, 2010)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Where is Gainsville Archery club located- directions, address? Thanks!!!!!!



Hey Adam....check under the sticky at the top of the page, scroll down til you find the schedule for the North Ga Circuit....click on Gville club, and there is a link to directions there. I already printed it out!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 13, 2010)

JC280 said:


> The range is set and ready to go. It's a good mix. Unknown range is a good up range but the known side is very challenging. This range is all my doing so, complain to me.





GaBear said:


> Yeah what He Said..... Complain to him..



I hope y'all ordered good weather this time......cloudy I can handle, no tornados this time please....


----------



## GaBear (Mar 13, 2010)

Cloudy with a chance of........Oh My Goodness Alligood is Coming to Gainesville.....Run Fer The Hills..........Shower's No Tornadic weather expected.


Sorry David just had to do it one more time. Look forward to seeing ya'll back here again. Make sure that 3rd axis is set........


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 13, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Make sure that 3rd axis is set........



You see... I was good until you said that.  Not something flat ground shooters want to hear.  Shot soul hunters today, so hopefully all those bad shots are out of my system.  Lord knows there were enough of them, today.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2010)

OK Today's the Day.......... ARE YOU READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsspeed (Mar 16, 2010)

*Any results*

Hey Bear have any results?


----------



## GaBear (Mar 16, 2010)

lightsspeed said:


> Hey Bear have any results?



Should Have Scores Up By Tonight.........I Hope!!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 16, 2010)

No complaints about that course.  Should have shot a little better.  Picked up a few points on some of the longest shots that I should have had on the unknown side.


----------

